

Phobia about holes is not officially recognized, but UK scientists look into it - chwolfe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/phobia-about-holes-is-not-officially-recognized-but-uk-scientists-look-into-it/2012/10/01/c1797a8c-dff0-11e1-a421-8bf0f0e5aa11_story.html

======
Feint1
I actually have a phobia of lotus plants. It was bad enough that I couldn't
look at that picture without almost passing out. (It would have been nice if
you'd put a warning in the title).

I can't really explain why it has such an affect on me, but it's pretty nice
to know I'm not alone.

------
halbermensch
Have to admit I'm not exactly _afraid_... but kinda spooked out by those dried
lotus seedpods

~~~
georgemcbay
Same here. I don't have an issue with holes in general but those lotus seedpod
things are kind of creepy.

------
fabricode
Maybe because scary things crawl out of dark holes? Because you can drop
things into holes & not get them out? Because you can hurt your little finger
putting it into holes where it doesn't belong? How about Flash Gordon's Trial
by Treebeast?

